# Brisbane river Sunday morn the 31dec



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

I fished soft plastics around the old warfs opposite the boat ramp near the dog park/hokey ground at murarrie this morning. I got two bream each about 30cm.

I am thinking about going back tomorrow morning and having another fish.

If anyone is interested let me know. Ill check back later to see if anyones interested.

cheer Lindsay


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Those are some nice bream Lindsay, always wanted to try that area, won't see me tomorrow though, my birthday and going up to spend the day with my Mum. :roll:


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

maybe we'l catch up next time yak attack. I guess I'm fishing on my lonesome again with boat fisho's givin me wierd looks as they wizz past.

:lol:


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Well done Lindsay,

I have fished that area a few times and it's not a bad area to fish. I also can recommend trolling a lure or 2 up and around the gateway bridge.

Be careful of the Port Security when fishing around the wharfs, as they patrol up and down the river frequently and certain areas are no go areas.

Chris


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

port security just drove past. One of the warfs was decomisioned so I guess it had nothing to do wiht them but they drove past when I was fishing a new one. There were no boats moored so I guess that had something to do with it.


----------

